# NEED A LATHE JOB????



## riversidedan (Mar 11, 2021)

thought id come to you guys first thinking maybe someone here is set up for small part production lathe work  
if so get back to here or send PM


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2021)

What is the scope of the work?


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 13, 2021)

the guy needs 30 model airplane spinners  3/4 max dia. you can see my spinners on here , but the ones he needs are smaller.  sounds like he'll pay good money  LMK if ya want his info


----------



## Aukai (Mar 13, 2021)

The twins seem to have a line on this already, see them.


----------

